# hellywelly i have had my bubba!



## hellywelly

hello just to let you know that i have had our bubba harry at 9lb 12ounces. he is absolutely perfect! will update with a full birth story xxxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FM_DJ

Aww congratulations! :)


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## babydustcass

Congratsss


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats


----------



## Belle25

Congratulations!! :flower:
xx


----------



## cait

yay congratulations!!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats!!


----------



## booboo42

aww.. congrats - can't wait to see pics and hear story. what a great weight he is too! x


----------



## Cuffy

Massive congratulations!! x


----------



## AimeeM

Owch lol, congrats!!


----------



## ProudMum

congrats to you..... cant wait to read birth story and see pictures xx

Welcome Harry...


----------



## amybet

awww Congratulationns xxx


----------



## Sarah24

Huge congrats Hellywelly!!! Hope you're both doing well xxx


----------



## Burpy

:flower: MANY MANY Congrats Hellywelly - enjoy the beginning of your new family!!!  xx


----------



## Xuxa

Congratulations!!!!xxx


----------



## MrsN

Congratulations! xx


----------



## MummyMEE

Yey!!! Congratulations to you sweetie!! Looking forward to birth story xxx


----------



## Blah11

9lb12 :shock:


congrats!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

Congrats to the whole family :D ! xx


----------



## BoBo

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Gretaa

Congratulations! :)


----------



## firstpreg

Congratulations!


----------



## Sealgirl

Yeahhhhh! Congratulations on your boy x


----------



## Emma247

Welcome to the world Harry!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## esmemuppet

Congrats!xx


----------



## thelistkeeper

Congrats!!!


----------



## mspotter

Congratulations :happydance:
xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

Congratulations!!! xXx


----------



## chobette

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## xsadiex

yay congrats!


----------



## littlelady23

congratulations! xxx


----------



## mum2b2009

congrats


----------



## flippityflop

Congratulations on your blue bundle of joy! X


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats! :)


----------



## Soon5kids

Congrats on your lo! :flower:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Whoooo congrats hun :) Looking forward to the story!!


----------



## Shortcake01

Fab news, congrats hun! What a good weight too, looking forward to your birth story xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations :)


----------



## franny_k

Wow! A bonny lad! Congratulations x


----------



## Beccy23

congrats helly :D


----------



## donnalou

Congratulations Honey I can't wait to read your birth story, Hope you and little man are doing well x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Congrats!


----------



## crimsonsky

Congratulations! x


----------



## lolly1709

Wow congratulations x


----------



## MissJ77

Congrats!!


----------



## lisa1980

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Woohoo!! not been on here for ages but just seen your good news! 
Many congrats and look forward to the whole story!
T xx


----------



## LolaLou

Congratulations!:happydance: You had him on my son's birthday:)


----------



## hellbaby

Hope u got over the bridge ok :winkwink:
Congrats xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats!


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats, well done xxx


----------



## pumpkin613

Congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HollieQ

Wowsa!!!!! Well done and congratulations!

Can't wait to hear birth story and see piccies!!! :flower:


----------



## jess181989

Yay congratulations Helly!! :) I hope the bridge didn't cause any problems. Can't wait to hear your birth story xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:cloud9: massive congratulations sweetie, looking forward to pictures and birth story xx hope you're both doing well :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

aw iv been waiting to hear the news.Congrats x


----------



## Meldy84

Congratulations xx


----------



## SpottedDog

congratulations hun! cant wait to hear the birth story! How did you find Darent valley? x


----------



## t33cup

congratulations! x


----------

